# Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Garbage



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't waste your money after 2 puffs thru it into fire pit...horrible

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Garbage


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

joncaputo said:


> Don't waste your money after 2 puffs thru it into fire pit...horrible
> 
> Read the full review here: Nica Libre Exclusivo Cigar Review - Garbage


That bad? Damn I have four sticks coming as part of samplers. The other reviews on Puff wasn't as damning as yours, maybe there's still a tiny bit of hope...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll gladly waste my money as I have wasted it on at least 40 of these. The problem isn't the cigar...it's the person wanting to smoke these ROTT...let em sit for a year before smoking them and it's a different cigar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I've even had a few that were decent ROTT.
But after a sit, they are good.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

They are one of my yard gars I kinda like em as well and the price it right.


----------

